# Good samaritan gets quad impounded



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Check out what happened in St. Albert (north of Edmonton, Alberta) this weekend following a big snowfall. There is a comments page if you want to speak your mind.

Unbelievable! 

http://www.edmontonsun.com/news/edm...ml#/news/edmonton/2011/01/10/pf-16834411.html


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok now that is screwed up.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Pathetic Canadian government. The Only good thing about this country is the land, good people (mostly red necks and beer drinkers, the yuppies are a bunch of stuck up .......) other then that, everything is pathetic laws are ridiculous, health care sucks, tax is RIDICULOUS and MOST cops (95%) around here are idiots and are only looking to crap on the community and make a buck, if i didn't have family up here i would move to the states in a second.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

totally uncalled for.
maybe the city needed the funds.
they do that kinda stuff here. end of month more tickets get written to meet quotas.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

thats still not fair either, they gotta do there job but shouldn't take it out on the community..probably very complicated to get around it though..


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

im sorry that ticks me off. i just got in from helping my gpa with his drive after we got 3 or so inches


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

them cop have there heads up there *** he was just helping out


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

The sad part is if you read the comments.......people(some)are saying what the cop/s did was ok! WT?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats them yuppy D-bags I was talking about...


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

This is why my favorit song is **** the po po but there are some good cops but very few


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You should hear what the quadding folks said who are from the area Yikes! i didn't want to post that link.....you guys were far more....restrained.

The sad thing is that he's helping out the elderly neighbours. Which one of us wouldn't appreciate someone clearing the sidewalk, alley or whatever, especially have a big snow like that?


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

i would find out where that cop lives.and snow in all his doors


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

What a shame....
Most likely, this is all related to politics and the all mighty dollar. Probably some one with political clout is wanting to get paid to clear those same sidewalks.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

FAIL


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That is terrible. Especially to do it to two respectible citizens....Doctors at that.
Some cops can be ok. We had a similar situation back in 2001 when Tropical Storm Allison hit Houston. A lot of people in my area lost thier vehicles in the flood so we used our wheelers to get to the grocery store, etc. The cops would see us and stop us, but after we explained our situation they would let us proceed and tell us to follow the traffic laws.


----------

